
Make the Back-End Team Jealous: Elm in Production - rtfeldman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV0DXNB94NE
======
atrilumen
I felt a great disturbance in the Internet, as if hundreds of minds suddenly
cried out for immutable data and stateless functions...

------
thomasweiser
Nice talk, very motivating!

